# wire report



## geofore (Oct 16, 2003)

Clarksville,Tennessee, Gulf war vet who retired last week after 21 years with the Army died trying to protect his son from a falling tree. David Garrity, 43, was cutting down a tree in his backyard Sunday when his 5 year old son wandered into the path of the falling timber. The tree crushed Garrity as he rushed to push the boy out of the way. The boy was unhurt.

"Maybe another step and he could have made it," said his wife, Nedelia.

Garrity, a father of three, had retired Friday as a first sargent with the Night Stalkers,the 106th Special Operations Aviation Regiment.After the September 11 attacks, He was sent to Afganistan. He also took part in the invation of Pannama, his family said.

"He was a hero at the end and a hero at the beginning" said his father, Don Garrity.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## treeman82 (Oct 18, 2003)

That is really sad. You have to wonder though, how did the kid manage to wander over there without being caught by the mother or father?


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 19, 2003)

Really sad. 5 year olds can move pretty fast. Need to keep an eye on them when dangerous activity is taking place or give them a stern warning on what will happen before you start.


----------



## jokers (Oct 21, 2003)

That is sad. I can see how it could happen, I, like many other fathers, would give my life without thought to save my child. It couldn`t be any other way because how could you live with yourself if your child died as a result of your actions or you didn`t do everything superhumanly possible to save them?

Koa Man, you`re right, 5 yr olds can be very fast, unfortunately stern warnings rarely have an affect on them. I never understood that until I raised a few myself. There is no substitute for adequate supervision while dangerous activities are taking place and the person who is responsible for the supervision has to clearly understand their responsibility. Far too often there is no second chance.

Russ


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 21, 2003)

jokers,
I have a 5 year old grandson living with me. No, I'm not THAT old. Just started having kids when I was young.  If I tell him to stay away because I am about to do something, he listens. It has to be something quick that he sees happen. If it is a long project, and over 10 minutes will be considered long for a little kid, I know he will start to come over because he doesn't see anything happening. If I have a longer project like welding and metal cutting I let my wife or older kids know to keep him in the house. 

I can't even imagine the horror that event will permanently have on that 5 year old, to see his father killed right in front of him.


----------



## Curtis James (Oct 31, 2003)

That is some serious tramma. I have done some very hairy tree work with my two little girls watching and it always goes through my mind that I do not want this to be their last vision of their father. A horrible accident. We always have adequate suppervision. They are always far away from the action. God is always informed of the circumstances.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 3, 2003)

There is a "phenomena" where small chjidlren get hurt/killed by their parents because they need to run out and say goodbye. Mom does not see them any more and backs over them, even though she was sure to see all of the kids at the door.

I've heard of a few instances where the toddler runs up to see dad/granddad on the riding mower and gets backed over withe the cutters engaged  

I think I would shoot myself.


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 19, 2003)

My mother backed over my 3 1/2 year old brother with a riding lawn mower. Fortunately the bagger hit him first and he fell to his knees. The mowing deck slid up onto his thighs and the blade did a pretty go job on his rights quad. It only hacked into the skin and muscle. He was very blessed not to lose his legs. It is the only time I have ever seen fear in my fathers eyes. He watched it happen and was helpless to do anything. I always feel uneasy using any power equipment around my sons (4 and 2). They want to emulate my every action. I worry most about circular saws, sawzalls, etc. they are easy to plug in and deadly. My boys remind me of my fathers son.....I pray for them daily.


----------



## DadF (Nov 20, 2003)

and I watch one of our local high $$ lawyers take his young kids on his lap while he's mowing his wet irrigated lawn with big John Deere mower and puff away on his cigar while he's trying to maintain that perfect striped look. Hope his kids sue his socks off when they get old enough to realize what kind of danger he is putting them in............


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 20, 2003)

But....But....But....They wanted a ride and I just COULDN'T say no.


----------



## njarbor (Nov 21, 2003)

then he will be the type of guy to sue john deer when something happens to his kids


----------



## arboles (Nov 22, 2003)

Through the Atonement of Jesus Christ, little children who die before they reach the age of accountability will inherit the Celestial Kingdom of God. I am sure they are warmly greeted in paradise by their ancestors who were righteous while here in mortality. Ironically, what's sadder than a child being accidentally killed is a grown up dying in their sins and having to welter in spirit prison for eons. The Holy Prophets have testified that TODAY is the day for men to perform their labors. Yea, today is the day for men to prepare to meet God.


----------



## Dobber (Nov 29, 2003)

*5 years old*

As youngsters our parents are our heros, they chase away the monsters under our bed, and from in our closets, they have all the answers and are the bravest people we know, there with a hug when we need one, in reality they are our world. Is it any wonder the little guy wanted to see what his hero was doing?
He was 5 and had his entire world looking out for him. 
I dont know if I could live with myself.


----------

